
A differentiable approximation to the max operator - aidanrocke
https://paulispace.com/mathematics/2018/05/28/soft-max.html
======
aidanrocke
For context, this occurred to me when I was trying to find a way to apply
policy gradients to tic-tac-toe. I haven't compared it to the Gumbel-Softmax
trick yet but empirically I can say that it works.

